# New OSHA Crane Training



## ZachElwood (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a general question for anyone who works with mobile cranes. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. 

I work for a company that produces safety training. We do a lot of customized training, but lately we've been focusing more on our generic safety course library.

My question is:

Do you think a Mobile Crane course that addresses the new OSHA construction crane regulations would be a beneficial product for a lot of people?

On one hand, people want to know about the new construction standards, so that’s a case for creating the Mobile Crane course. On the other hand, I know mobile crane operation is a very complicated thing, and most people are probably seeking hands-on training for it, and not relying on a video/quiz scenario.

I can also see how a general video that addresses the new regulations would be beneficial for introductory/refresher-type training.

Again, thanks for any feedback.


----------

